
SF votes to ban cars from Market Street - awiesenhofer
https://sf.curbed.com/2019/10/15/20916092/market-street-sf-ban-cars-vehicles-san-francisco-vote
======
awiesenhofer
Love the idea, but I just can't get over that price tag - 604m USD. For
comparisions, here in Vienna they build a similarly ~2km long stretch for
pedestrians for only 25m EUR.

Does any SF resident know more about the included building projects here?

